# Deer Lottery



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Minot paper reported that at last week's Advisory meetings that the GNF wants to tweek the lottery system.They want to increase the number of chances a person would get if they don't recieve their first choice.Anyone not getting drawn this past year would get their name in 3 times instead of 2.With chances increasing to over 200 at 6 years.This means the odds of getting drawn every year will go down.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

In the zone we hunt the chance of drawing a buck is almost automatic that every three years, at the most, a hunter will draw a buck tag. Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't that make it easier to get drawn for a buck tag assuming all the other variables are kept the same. ie. # of applications, and #of permits.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

It really shouldn't effect you as a first time applicant because once someone with preference points is drawn, their additional preference entries in the lottery are taken out. The only way it would effect success is if those names were to stay in the hat after that name was drawn once. All that it should do in increase success for the unlucky hunter.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well im one of those unlucky hunters, havent got a mulie tag in 3 years!!


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

what are the chances of a 15 year old gettin a tag?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is this your first year???...guaranteed for Whitetail youth season.

Not your first year????...you have to take your chances like the rest of us.
Depends on the zone you apply for.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Is this your first year???...guaranteed for Whitetail youth season.
> 
> Not your first year????...you have to take your chances like the rest of us.
> Depends on the zone you apply for.


i already did a youth season and i catn do it again


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

OK...since you are 15,you are in school...your library probably gets North Dakota Outdoors.The last issue explains the lottery system and lists your chances of drawing a license in each unit.
Example...here in my unit I have about a 60 % chance of getting a whitetail buck license.I didn't get drawn last year so my name will go in 3 times this coming year.If I don't get drawn again then 5 times the next year,etc.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The other thing to remember is that since this is your first year in the lottery, you will have no preference points. If you are going to be hunting with someone who has preference points built up from previous years, you may want to apply on a seperate application. The reason is that the G&F looks at the person on a group application with the least number of points and assigns that number of points to all that are applying on that application. In your case everyone would receive 0. That's my understanding of the pplication process. I don't know if this is coincidence but both of my boys received buck tags the year after they used their youth tags and they both appied on seperate applications from the rest of the party. Good Luck.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Fh you are exactly right, since we only apply for muley buck tags we sit and ##### and moen every year why we dont get a tag. I know of guys who scratch the bar code number on wyoming applications with a dime and they say the computer cant read the number so it kicks the application back out and they get there tag, I dotn believe but they say it works. One guy has got a Bull Elk tag on the east side of YellowStone national park for the past 5 years now, and that unit is very hard to draw a tag.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i was plannin applying by myslef anyways
i get people that live in bismarck that siad they can pull some strings so i guess i dont need to worry


----------

